# Robinul- other experiences?



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

My doctor put me on Robinul (as needed) along with a proton-pump inhibitor and Carafate (sp?) for gastritis. That fixed some of the symptoms but the cramping, bloating, and gas continued so after a negative CT he is calling it IBS episode. He gave me a new probiotic and told me to take the Robinul every 3-4 hours (ie. by the clock, not by the symptom). I'm hoping the improvement is from the reduction in stress (from clean CT) and the probiotic, because the Robinul gives me really bad dry mouth and dry skin. And oddly enough I think it's contributing to the constipation that is categorizing this IBS episode (I'm usually more IBS-D)If my symptoms continue to stabilize, I'm going to ask if I can cut out the Robinul. But was wondering about other folks experience with this drug? Is there another drug in the same category that doesn't create dry mouth?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hi User PeggyK found that med did wonders for her D. See her post here about it:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=110183Most antispasmodics list dry mouth etc as side effects... and some people report other meds designed to help with D can cause dry mouth etc. For you since you are moving from D to C ... it might be more of a dosage problem. I wouldn't wait to call your Dr to let them know what is happening and ask if you can cut back on the Robinul. No harm in calling.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

The main reason I was waiting was the doctor already told me on Tuesday to stay on the meds he had prescribed- so I wanted to give it enough time to resolve itself. However, now I'm more concerned that maybe it's at least partially responsible for the C. I'm normally a 1 or 2 times a day but I haven't gone since Tuesday. Can C. cause the nausea that I've had today? Kind of a dull yuckiness, like how you feel after a long car trip. It's frustrating because I had a really good day yesterday. ugh. I'm drinking apple juice for the C, but since it's not my usual mode of operation, I don't have anything to treat it at the house. Any other good home remedies?


----------

